# A slice of life in the 360



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

From my 360. You get to see many of the inhabitants. The ripsaw cats are still too shy to come out all the way.


----------



## eL Chupy (Aug 6, 2007)

:drooling: that's freekin awesome.... loved the pics you posted of them a while back, but video just brings it all to life

:thumb:


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Those colors are absolutely unreal! The fish look almost animated. It's like watching a Pixar film.


----------



## Fishyfan (Dec 29, 2005)

I WANT THE AROWANA!!!! Oh how I wish they were legal in the states... 

I assume youre on MFK?


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

very nice and like the youtube name do you still like feather fins at all?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks, guys!

herny, I still like featherfins, I just don't keep them anymore.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Fishyfan said:


> I WANT THE AROWANA!!!! Oh how I wish they were legal in the states...
> 
> I assume youre on MFK?


They're illegal?? I've seen them for sale in quite a few pet stores.


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

oh nice they are my new fav i just got a group of O. ventralis (Mpimbwe) point and i love them and they are my first wild caught fish


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

That is an awesome tank!!!

What are you using to light that tank? Whatever it is, it really seems to do a good job of bringing out the colors of your fish.

Lastly what type of peacock bass are those?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Ys, Fishyfan, I'm on MFK. 

Cowboy, I'm running 4-foot hagen power glo bulbs on this tank. I have 2 bulbs going with in the video and normally have 4 bulbs running. With 4 on, the light overpowers the camera.

The bass are occelaris.


----------



## Drowned (Mar 16, 2009)

I have never been so amazed by a fish clip. They are so beautiful and their colours are just unreal.

However, there is something unusual about your tank and I was investigating what might that be. Your fish seem to be lightened from the bottom and then I observed that you don't have any substrate at the front of the tank. Is that the trick that the light of bulbs is reflected by the bottom giving this genuine effect?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

lovin it :thumb:


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

What a fascinating assortment of fish. I love it....could watch them all day!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice video and tank! A quick question though, why did you put your hand in front of the camera at the beginning of the video?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks, guys!

Drowned, there is some reflection off the bottom of the tank, but it's not as much as you think, especially if you look at my still photos from this tank. It's also not intentional, the pumps in the wet/dry combined with the pump driving the pond filter generate about 6000 gph of flow by themselves. I'm not including the marineland 360 or the aquaclear 500. 

Marduk, I was trying to show a superworm I was holding. I eventually meant to edit that out since it's quite dark, but I became frustrated with the editing software and just posted the entire clip. It's much too long, but until I can learn how to edit, oh well...


----------



## Fishyfan (Dec 29, 2005)

iplaywithemotions said:


> They're illegal?? I've seen them for sale in quite a few pet stores.


Were the ones you've seen asian arowanas? Asian arowanas are illegal in the U.S; south american, australian, and african arowanas are legal...


----------



## Duncan6618 (Jun 2, 2009)

Beautiful fish! What are the dimensions of your tank?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks, Duncan. The tank is 8x3x2.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

Are all the cichla eating frozen now? Or is the one still being picky?

What do you plan on doing with them when they get too big? I think one, maybe two may live in there fine though at full size.

Just curious, not lecturing since I know you're yet another responsible fish keeper like I!

~Ed


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

I still have 2 who are not eating anything but live. They will more than likely go to the lfs in trade for a female dovii. That will leave me with 2 occels. I'm also growing out 3 temensis cichla in another tank with the plan being to keep 2 of the three.

If I don't end up with m/f, then I'll only keep one of each.

I'm already in the midst of planning for a bigger tank this winter. I'm thinking 10x4x3.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Tank looks awesome :thumb:

Would the catfish be giant giraffe's?


----------

